# Indian River & Mosquisto lagoon fishing trip (16-19 sept. 2010)



## tom_in_orl

Welcome to the forum. Nice Pic!

Glad to hear you made the trip and were successful. You can add one picture per post so go ahead and add a few more to the thread. There is also a post here on how to use a photo hosting site like photobucket to post multiple pictures.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1229038766


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

The One on Spinnig Rod.


----------



## makin moves

those are some slobs, those reds look like they never turn down a meal well done


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Night fly fishing. 
30 pound Tarpon on 6wt fly rod at Torrecilla Lagoon in P.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Thats cool! 30 lbs on a 6 wt?  That had to be a fun fight.

Is that your boat in the tarpon pic? If so, please share it in the Bragging Spot section.


----------



## Canoeman

You must have the longest name on the forum, and a fish to back it up. That one fish is worth the trip. Great job. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Yes thats my 12ft jon boat / micro skiff / fishing machine. I need to take some pics of the boat to post them asap. With that same 6wt cuaght a 70 pound tarpon and after 2 1/2 hours, one of the knots from the class tippet decided that was to much and snaps. we did touch the leader.


----------



## mark_gardner

welcome to the forum and nice pictures of the fish [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] catching a poon on a 6 wt.'s no easy task man i bet you were on the edge of your seat the whole time  ;D


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Mostly i fish with a 6wt for snook, baby tarpon and juveniles in 15 to 20 pounds range but almost always at nigth a big poon takes the 2"white and chartruse toad and game is on. I am going to post a photo of friend of mine with a 100 pound tarpon on a 6wt that we caugth at nigth on my boat. That one broke the rod at the end of fight,but we manage to get him on board after two hours and huge rain.

-Smaller poon San Jose Lagoon P.R. at Night


----------



## deerfly

now that's the way to slide into the forum, welcome.


----------



## Flyline

That's really awesome! Very nice.... I'm thinking I want to go down there and do some flyfishing in PR while my wife stays in Lares with the family for christmas.

I went there one time with www.magictarpon.com if I remember correctly and it was a blast! Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks. Magictarpon is one of the top charters in the San Jose Lagoon and Torecilla lagoon i see him every time i go out during the day. Dont know him personally most of there clients fish with live bait. Just let me know if you come to PR and plan a trip. Lares is almost a hour and something from San Jose Lagoon.

Some mix pics freshwater / inshorefishing

























































A couple are from a few years back and a couple of pounds lighter.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

A video of a juvenile Tarpon breaking my flawless  8wt or was my mistake. Let know your opinion.

http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/?action=view&current=P4300278.flv


----------



## paint it black

You guys got peacock bass in PR too?

Cool!

Maybe I should over there next time my mom visits her family.


----------



## deerfly

> A video of a juvenile Tarpon breaking my flawless  8wt or was my mistake. Let know your opinion.
> 
> http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/?action=view&current=P4300278.flv


IMO you put way too much pressure on the rod many times leading up to the failure. You were holding your hand above the grip (20-30 seconds in) with butt section pointed at a high angle with a deep bend in the rod, which rarely ends well. In this case I think you got away with it, initially anyway. Now at the point the rod failed ([email protected]), you were holding the grip like you should but the angle of the reel seat was nearly vertical and the angle of the last 1/3 of the tip section was parallel to the butt section. Further, the tip-top itself was also below the horizontal level of the fighting butt, which at those angles is a tremendous amount of pressure on the rod. Sorry to say, I vote angler error on this one.  :-[


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Guilty. It sucks but believe me I did learn from that mistake. Thanks god for that lifetime warranty at cortland [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]


----------



## deerfly

yeah, good warranties are a blessing for sure. No shame in breaking one either, that's how we learn. I had a rod break on me earlier this season too. First one I've ever broke while fighting a fish in about 40 years of fly fishing though. I've broke my share of fly rods and other rods for sure, but via car doors, power windows, ceiling fans, stepping on them and just about every other form if miss handling you can think of.  

This time it was a 4pc (which I still don't think can take as much pressure as the more traditional 2 pc rods I grew up using) 12wt from a lower tier manufacturer I decided to try this season, Albright XX model, now XXT. The rod was purchased as a backup at discount (not close out) pricing ($120), but I wanted to test it out so I started using it very early into the season. Broke about 25 minutes into the first fish, about a 70-80lb tarpon.  : (you get what you pay for is still ringing in my ears...)

I happened to be fishing solo but thought I actually captured the break on video at the time, which was mounted to a little RAM camera mount on the gunwale. Unfortunately, I got out of sync turning the camera on and off throughout the fight though and thought it was on it when it was off at the point of the failure. Kind of a humorous episode for me. The video is posted here, but I can't remember the thread title, it was back in mid to late May if you want to search for it. 

Anyway, at the time and even now I didn't think I did anything wrong technique wise. I have a 2 pc 12wt that I've been using for 16 years that has caught dozens of fish over 50lbs and battled a few in the 120-150lb range, never a problem. So having the video of this particular break would have been great to analyze what happened like with your incident. 

With Albright the warranty fee's is basically per rod section (I didn't catch that when I bought it), although I just checked again and they've made some changes to offer flat fee replacement option too. In any event in my case two sections failed, so the warranty replacement cost would have been about 80% of what I initially paid for the rod, which doesn't make any sense financially, even less so when I didn't think I did anything wrong. After a couple phone calls and a long round of emails with Michael Kahn offering to meet them half way on the warranty cost I left the rod for dead and will never buy or recommend another Albright product again. Unbelievably arrogant tone from them.   

From now on I'll stick to TFO, Sage, Loomis or Scott and Biscayne for 1 piece custom rod's, Albright products are off the radar for good. Jimmie's legacy and his namesake knot are as great as ever though.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Just got back from some night of fly fishing. Not much to said just 4 baby tarpon nothing to bragg about.,but still is better than looking at the tv all night.


----------

